# Shoes like Robeez?



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking for some options other than Robeez (but similar in quality). Are there some stride rite toddler shoes that are nice and flexible? I do not care for the Target knockoffs of Robeez, btw.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

If you google 'soft sole toddler shoes', tons of things come up. I even found some on Etsy that I liked.

Mini star, Shooshoes, bobux (these I really like), softstar


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

I LOVE Babies Beyond Borders The ones listed as PS are padded soles and DSPS are double padded


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

they aren't soft-soled but livie and luca shoes are a-MAZ-ing. the sole is the most flexible thing i've seen next to a soft soled shoe. check out the website. it looks like they've transitioned to a thinner different sole for some of their new shoes so i don;t know about those but the ones with the thick rubbery looking sole are the ones we have and love.

an example of the thick soles:

http://www.livieandluca.com/ruchenavy.html

if you sign up for their mail list, they have a 50% off sale every so often so that's when i buy.


----------



## SwanValkyrie (Apr 20, 2009)

We've always got ours off http://stores.ebay.com/Shoes-Zoo

I'm very happy with them, and I've met some other moms who use them, too. Never heard any complaints


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I vote for Soft Star shoes. Some of them are on clearance now!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

livie and luca on babysteals right now!


----------



## lari (Oct 25, 2010)

I loved Shoo Shoos for ages 6 months to 18 months. They have some rubber soled shoes as well but I can't say enough good things about the leather soled ones. Awesome, and they usually have great deals.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! I just bought a pair from the Shoes Zoo.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how the shoes from Shoe Zoo fit older kids? My oldest DD just outgrew her last pair of Robeez and she loves them. Shoes Zoo says that they go up to age 5-6. Does anyone know what size that translates to?


----------

